# SaniPro toilet install Friday, questions...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a customer who wants me to install one. I called my supply house and got my price for one with a liberty pump. We he found one at menards for about $250 less.

I hate these things... but it’s not going in my home, so...

I had him send me some pictures and this thing uses a 3/4” PVC discharge! Any that I’ve installed have an 1 1/2” discharge.

Anyone deal with one of these? Any heads up I should know about?

Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

never installed one but plenty of you tube videos about it..I heard somewhere through the grape vine that the smaller discharge pipe( unknown if the same size for all units) helps keep back pressure on the pump to help chew all the schit up into tiny bits...but dont quote me on that..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I have installed quite a few of those macerating style.. i believe the one installed was a saniflo..


you need to run a real vent.. AEV will not work with these.. They are really expensive.. way more than pressure assisted.. They work and will last quite a few years..


Double up the gear bands.. and if the gearbands they come with look chincy throw them out and get good ones.. nobody likes getting blasted with Shyt..


Its a sump pit it has to be able to get air in and out or the toilet will not flush and pump wont pump either


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

my dad has one installed at his place its installed into a 1.5" c.o and it is vented into the air it wreaks like urine... I offered to rough in a normal toilet he says your too busy dont worry about it.. he replaced pump once in ten years but usually just uses it to whizz in..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Ok, that makes sense.





I've worked on those liberty ones and it was disgusting. Never had to work on the saniflo ones but we have a couple we put in at a community center and they have been running great for a number of years now.










.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was planning on using a mechanical air vent... not now.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Remember if you install one and it fails within one year you have to work in literal $hit to replace the pump.

I've had a few calls to fix them because they stopped working and no one wanted to pay so I didn't repair any. Last people who called me to install one were people who expected a 30$ install.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Remember if you install one and it fails within one year you have to work in literal $hit to replace the pump.
> 
> I've had a few calls to fix them because they stopped working and no one wanted to pay so I didn't repair any. Last people who called me to install one were people who expected a 30$ install.


I’ve had to wear chest waders in a basement to break a plastic clean out to get it to drain out after a city back up. I don’t mind dealing with sewage.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Ive replaced pumps in them too.. Way better then a real sewage ejector... if they are careful not to put anything down they will be fine.. anything for these things is expensive... People who want these I try to dell them a rough in


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have installed maybe 3 of those. I can't speak to how the vent would work with an air admittance valve. You run the 3/4" discharge up high and then upsize the pipe and let it gravity drain in to what ever pipe you have available. I have not done any repair on them and honestly think that before you figure out which part you need and then order it, you may as well just buy a new pump box and replace the whole thing. We normally try our best to push an ejector pit instead.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> my dad has one installed at his place its installed into a 1.5" c.o and it is vented into the air it wreaks like urine... I offered to rough in a normal toilet he says your too busy dont worry about it.. he replaced pump once in ten years but usually just uses it to whizz in..







How old is your father? Sounds like a scenario where you need to take the initiative and just go over there and do it for the sake of his health.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve had to wear chest waders in a basement to break a plastic clean out to get it to drain out after a city back up. I don’t mind dealing with sewage.


I'm still a greenhorn when dealing with crap.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> How old is your father? Sounds like a scenario where you need to take the initiative and just go over there and do it for the sake of his health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



62... he was suppose to have a major surgery on his aorta like life or death aneurysm.. my old man you just do what he says because hes stubborn old goat... 



I would do it no problemo like 2 hr job 4" sewer 2 feet from where toilet currently is but he doesn't need that right now maybe one day ill convince him


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I'm still a greenhorn when dealing with crap.


After 30+ years my Master still gags! I just laugh at him. He wasn’t built for drain cleaning, lol!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Did one a couple months ago, i personally dont like them.
Like what was said no a.a.v's


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive only installed the normal sewer ejector pit and all pipes under ground...I dont know if I would put one of those in unless it was a good quality one, its not worth getting stuck with a nightmare piece of junk..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> After 30+ years my Master still gags! I just laugh at him. He wasn’t built for drain cleaning, lol!


The worst till now is when you pull a toilet and there's $hit stuck under the bowl and have to wipe it with TP, like wiping someone else's a$$.

Second worse for me is when you auger a toilet and crap gets stuck in the middle of the bulb, how the frack do you get it off??? Disgusting!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The worst till now is when you pull a toilet and there's $hit stuck under the bowl and have to wipe it with TP, like wiping someone else's a$$.
> 
> Second worse for me is when you auger a toilet and crap gets stuck in the middle of the bulb, how the frack do you get it off??? Disgusting!





the seasoned guys just use the tip of their tongue.............:surprise:


then they earned the right to talk schit.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> The worst till now is when you pull a toilet and there's $hit stuck under the bowl and have to wipe it with TP, like wiping someone else's a$$.
> 
> Second worse for me is when you auger a toilet and crap gets stuck in the middle of the bulb, how the frack do you get it off??? Disgusting!


This old man, nice guy, don’t remember his name, but he had a large poodle named Jesse who was on a diet of speed. Thing would use us as bowling pins going up and down the stairs. 

He was on meds. First time I went there I augered his 2nd floor stool ten times! Pulled it and flipped it in the tub. Asked him for a long spoon that he didn’t mine tossing. I’m sure he was embarrassed, but it’s business as usual for me. Scoop, wipe it off into a bag, repeat till it’s open. 

Every other week for 6 months! The first time is the only time I had to pull it.

For the drop head or retriever, I hit it with a hose bib if one is available or let it dry and smack with a hammer.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the seasoned guys just use the tip of their tongue.............:surprise:
> 
> 
> then they earned the right to talk schit.....


You can keep that bragging right I mean bragging tongue! :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I'm still a greenhorn when dealing with crap.







OpenSights said:


> After 30+ years my Master still gags! I just laugh at him. He wasn’t built for drain cleaning, lol!





You know that joke about eating lunch over an open septic tank? A couple years ago I went from snaking the main line from the house to eating a gas station egg salad sandwich over the open septic tank. The excavator pointed out I hadn't even washed my hands lolz :vs_laugh:


I am a walking stereotype of the plumber who just doesn't care anymore :biggrin:








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The worst till now is when you pull a toilet and there's $hit stuck under the bowl and have to wipe it with TP, like wiping someone else's a$$.
> 
> Second worse for me is when you auger a toilet and crap gets stuck in the middle of the bulb, how the frack do you get it off??? Disgusting!





I usually run it through a couple more times after I've unclogged it. I also leave the auger coiled up in the bottom of a bucket and keep it upright in the van sprayed with a touch of bleach until I can wash it properly.



You could get a small bucket of hot water from the sink or shower dump it over the auger while it's in the bowl. Or you could spray it off in their shower 



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I usually run it through a couple more times after I've unclogged it. I also leave the auger coiled up in the bottom of a bucket and keep it upright in the van sprayed with a touch of bleach until I can wash it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried flushing with the cable in and it doesn't really work. I don't want to use a screw driver and put it back in my tool bag.

Rinsing it in their shower they would find it gross. I keep both augers in an auger bag, looks more professional. 

I'm wary of using their exterior faucet in case it froze and split and I'll flood inside. I hope I get a lot of them soon, people will start to use them in a month, its so damn slow.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I tried flushing with the cable in and it doesn't really work. I don't want to use a screw driver and put it back in my tool bag.
> 
> Rinsing it in their shower they would find it gross. I keep both augers in an auger bag, looks more professional.
> 
> I'm wary of using their exterior faucet in case it froze and split and I'll flood inside. I hope I get a lot of them soon, people will start to use them in a month, its so damn slow.


My first master kept his auger in a soft rile case. Fit perfect! When I started working for him he told me how he had a call at a bank once.... “Take it out of the gun case when you go into a bank!”


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You can keep that bragging right I mean bragging tongue! :vs_laugh:


ill rephrase..the seasoned drain guys........:wink:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a liberty pump toilet at my shop and the Saniflo in my basement. Both work fine. The basement toilet handles the entire bathroom and is used daily.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Those macerating toilets work good if installed correctly,no problems,but everything breaks eventually


----------

